# 2013 U.S. Indoor Champs, Cleveland, OH November 29th - December 1st



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

*ADDED HOTEL INFORMATION TO THIS POST 9-19-13 SEE BELOW*
The Midwest Grandslam Committee is pleased to announce we will be hosting the 2013 U.S. Indoor Champs in Cleveland, Ohio from November 29th to December 1st. The Midwest Grand Slam is privileged to be a part of the more than 30 year tradition of the U.S. Indoor Champs on Thanksgiving weekend. We are currently working out the last few details. 

This race will now be a points paying race for the Midwest Grandslam, which is a best 3 out of 5 series. With the first race, the Gate’s Halloween Classic having sold out two months before the race and having sold out in less than three weeks after posting, we felt it necessary to get this race announcement to you immediately.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
The Holiday Inn Strongsville really wanted us to hold the Champs this year at their facility and have dropped the room rate to $79 a night, which is cheaper than last year's rate. They felt that making hotel reservations should be a simple process so the Holiday Inn Strongsville created a personalized link which has the *US Indoor Champs *block code* USO *built into it. Follow the hyperlink below to get to their website and the code is already in place. If you prefer, you still can call their reservations department directly at 1-877-408-4913 and reference group block *USO. * 

Right click on the link below
Select OPEN hyperlink
The Holiday Inn Reservations Website will open
Save it to your desktop or in your favorites
The destination is already set at the Holiday Inn Strongsville 
*In the traveler information section please enter your date of arrive and date of departure*.
The *US Indoor Champs *group block code,* USO, *is already entered 
Your rate will be displayed
Select the room type
You will then be asked for guest and credit card information 
A confirmation number will be generated
*US Indoor Champs*

If you have any questions, concerns, or problems contact me via PM here, or email us at [email protected]

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
Classes

• VTA- USVTA rules
• F1 – UF1 rules
• WGT – 13.5 Blinky
• TC – 17.5 Blinky
• TC – 13.5 Blinky
• TC – Mod Open
• 1/12th – 17.5 Blinky
• 1/12th – 13.5 Blinky
• 1/12th – Mod Open

Please mark this one on your calendars. We will have many more details to come shortly so stay tuned.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be there!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Glad to be able to be a part of this long standing tradition, we have a few cool things planned for Grand-slam series and this will only add to the level of fun. 

We should have registration open by next Friday Sept. 13th. Considering the Halloween Classic sold out in about 2 weeks, and 2 months before the race, and the fact that we will have a limit to the available ballrooms, you will want to make sure to sign up early


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Wut? Not enough ballroom?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> Wut? Not enough ballroom?


MWGS Committee's first U.S. Champs failure; did not order yoga pants... 

-Sean


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

vacation taken for that week. i'll be there.


----------



## cchambers (Aug 28, 2006)

i will be there


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

my pants are getting tighter.....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Mike Peterson said:


> my pants are getting tighter.....



Better cut back on the sausage!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Signups for the 2013 U.S. Indoor Champs in Cleveland, Ohio from November 29th to December 1st are now open.

This race will now be a points paying race for the Midwest Grandslam, which is a best 3 out of 5 series. With the first race of the series, the Gate’s Halloween Classic having sold out, we suggest you get in on this action quickly. We hope this race will sell out like concert tickets. We currently have room for 175 racers.

This year's race entry fee will be $65 for your first class and $60 per additional class.

Classes

• VTA- USVTA rules except no driver figure needed and any blinky ESC
• F1 – UF1 rules
• WGT – 13.5 Blinky
• TC – 17.5 Blinky
• TC – 13.5 Blinky
• TC – Mod Open
• 1/12th – 17.5 Blinky
• 1/12th – 13.5 Blinky
• 1/12th – Mod Open

Please make your Paypal payments to [email protected]

Please indicate in the notes section of the Paypal transaction your primary class, any other classes you wish to sign up for, and provide your name, address, phone number, email address and any transponder numbers.

Once we have received a paid confirmation we will email you with the hotel information and provide a discount code to lock in your discounted room rate.

The flyer for this event will be posted shortly.

-Sean


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Will it be held at the strongsville holiday inn?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

TangTester said:


> Will it be held at the strongsville holiday inn?


Yes. :thumbsup:


----------



## hanulec (Jan 14, 2008)

Sean- that is an amazing price! Good job keeping costs down for races. 

I'll know you'll see a lot of support for this event -- should be the best edition of this century


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

hanulec said:


> Sean- that is an amazing price! Good job keeping costs down for races.
> 
> I'll know you'll see a lot of support for this event -- should be the best edition of this century


Thanks, Mike. I hope to see you and all the East Coast guys there! Spread the word if you'd be so kind? Good luck at the IIC. Oh, & you have a PM...or maybe not because you don't allow them.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Hotel information and race registration is on the first post of this thread. Holiday Inn Strongsville has given us a gracious room rate of $79 per night and a convenient link to follow, or you can call them. I'm reposting the hotel info below. Hope to see ya' there...

-Sean



The Holiday Inn Strongsville really wanted us to hold the Champs this year at their facility and have dropped the room rate to $79 a night, which is cheaper than last year's rate. They felt that making hotel reservations should be a simple process so the Holiday Inn Strongsville created a personalized link which has the *US Indoor Champs *block code* USO *built into it. Follow the hyperlink below to get to their website and the code is already in place. If you prefer, you still can call their reservations department directly at 1-877-408-4913 and reference group block *USO. *

Right click on the link below
Select OPEN hyperlink
The Holiday Inn Reservations Website will open
Save it to your desktop or in your favorites
The destination is already set at the Holiday Inn Strongsville 
*In the traveler information section please enter your date of arrive and date of departure*.
The *US Indoor Champs *group block code,* USO, *is already entered 
Your rate will be displayed
Select the room type
You will then be asked for guest and credit card information 
A confirmation number will be generated
*US Indoor Champs <--- Link*

If you have any questions, concerns, or problems contact me via PM here, or email us at [email protected]


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Flyer up!

-Sean


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Will WGT need to buy tires at the race? Like last year


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

TangTester said:


> Will WGT need to buy tires at the race? Like last year


Negative, but they will have to be either BSR or CRC with the magic lilac stripe, as indicated on the flyer. Thanks for asking.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

43 days until the world comes to Cleveland. Do you have your ticket?

-Sean


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Entry Sent in!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Got it, thanks! You're all set, Mike.

This is fixing to be a great Champs, folks. John Peoples just race directed the Halloween Classic with over 100 bodies and 200 entries and it went off like clockwork. He got 3 rounds, over 80 heats done on Saturday alone. He is truly an animal on the mic. Never once was he mean and he somehow figured out how to get the time if someone needed a racer's minute. He is the race director for the 2013 U.S. Indoor Champs too, so you know it's going to be smooth. I still can't believe he's crazy enough to want to do this twice in a little more than a month's time.

If you haven't signed up for the Champs yet, do so. There is a body limit and as of right now the Holiday Inn is only offering the discount for another three weeks. 

Don't get locked out of the second leg of the Midwest Grand Slam series too...

-Sean


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Signed up at the Halloween Classic! Booking hotel tomorrow!:thumbsup:


----------



## MPSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

got my e mail confirmation thanks hustler


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Sean, have you had any others ask about bringing younger racers?

Thanks Doug K.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

DougK said:


> Sean, have you had any others ask about bringing younger racers?
> 
> Thanks Doug K.


Not a word, Doug, sorry. If there's interest out there, we'd love to have a heat of young people out there cuttin' it up. Lord knows this hobby could use a youthful influx. Doug's son makes one. Anyone else willing to step up? 

Talk it up and make it happen!

-Sean


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Sean - Are you going to shoot me a confirmation for my entries I gave you at the Gate? Let me know....Thanks Dwight:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

440OnRoad said:


> Sean - Are you going to shoot me a confirmation for my entries I gave you at the Gate? Let me know....Thanks Dwight:thumbsup:


No problem, Dwight. I thought you guys had that all set already, my bad. Below is the hotel link with the info you will need. Thanks for the reminder and for your support. If you're as tuned up as you were at the Classic, you'll have a great Champs! Good luck. ...and you have a PM from me.

-Sean

The Holiday Inn Strongsville really wanted us to hold the Champs this year at their facility and have dropped the room rate to $79 a night, which is cheaper than last year's rate. They felt that making hotel reservations should be a simple process so the Holiday Inn Strongsville created a personalized link which has the *US Indoor Champs *block code* USO *built into it. Follow the hyperlink below to get to their website and the code is already in place. If you prefer, you still can call their reservations department directly at 1-877-408-4913 and reference group block *USO. *


Right click on the link below
Select OPEN hyperlink
The Holiday Inn Reservations Website will open
Save it to your desktop or in your favorites
The destination is already set at the Holiday Inn Strongsville 
*In the traveler information section please enter your date of arrive and date of departure*.
The *US Indoor Champs *group block code,* USO, *is already entered 
Your rate will be displayed
Select the room type
You will then be asked for guest and credit card information 
A confirmation number will be generated
 *US Indoor Champs Link!*


http://www.holidayinn.com/redirect?path=hd&brandCode=hi&localeCode=en&regionCode=1&hotelCode=clesv&_PMID=99801505&GPC=USO


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

3 weeks!!!!


----------



## MPSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

my 7 yr old would be in for the champs he runs a 1/12 at the gate now. me and Doug K talked about it over the weekend his son is in to lmk


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

My son wants to run really bad, Is there any way we can make this happen?
Is there going to be a reshuffle after the first qualifier?


Doug K. 

Thanks


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Would love to sign up but have to know Jake has a spot.

Doug K.

Mike P PM me your number.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

22 days?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Mike Peterson said:


> 22 days?


Sure, but who knows? I can only count to 21... but I have to be nekked. :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Miller Time, you have a PM.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Sorry for the crappy cell cam pic but I couldn't wait...
Damon at Diggity has done it now. He's sent us a custom one of a kind DC4LE 2013 U.S. Indoor Champs conversion kit for a TC4. He told me he's only making 50 of these kits and they're all numbered. This one has a unique designation on it and will not be one of the fifty.
This kit will not be auctioned. It will not be raffled. It will be given away. Anyone who enters the Champs can win. Gotta be present to win. This will make someone a VERY nice VTA, or USGT car without even breaking a sweat. Want a chance? C'mon down!
-Sean


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I took this right from Diggs web site.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Fred Knapp said:


> I took this right from Diggs web site.


Thanks, Fred. I was going more for the "look what I've got" kind of thing. My pics were of the actual box with the special "2013 U.S. Indoor Champs" writing on it. The chassis has that engraved on it, instead of a number 1-50, making it a unique car. I haven't opened the box to take pix of it, nor will I. That will be up to the kit's lucky winner at the Champs. 

Call me if you still have my number? Thanks.

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

20 days and counting...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

The hotel's special room rate expires on the 15th, so make sure to get your reservations in. You can use the link at the beginning of this thread, or call them (440)-238-8800... not that I have their number memorized by now... 

-Sean


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Get your rooms!!!


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

MPSpeed said:


> my 7 yr old would be in for the champs he runs a 1/12 at the gate now. me and Doug K talked about it over the weekend his son is in to lmk


Ok Mike we are in with our kids, Hustler said 40 bucks for the Kids, sounds good.. And all collected will go to trophy's and prizes. 

So that makes 4 or 5 so far. So if you want your kid to run let Hustler know, should make for a fun race to watch.

Doug K.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Room reservations made for me and Jake. Now all I need is Wayne to teach me how to drive like him.  So add a couple more to 17.5 1/12

Doug K.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

DougK said:


> Ok Mike we are in with our kids, Hustler said 40 bucks for the Kids, sounds good.. And all collected will go to trophy's and prizes.
> 
> So that makes 4 or 5 so far. So if you want your kid to run let Hustler know, should make for a fun race to watch.
> 
> Doug K.


I think the children's parents should marshal this race, lol


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> I think the children's parents should marshal this race, lol


If they don't run in their own heat, then they should run in their parent's heat.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

DougK said:


> Ok Mike we are in with our kids, Hustler said 40 bucks for the Kids, sounds good.. And all collected will go to trophy's and prizes.
> 
> So that makes 4 or 5 so far. So if you want your kid to run let Hustler know, should make for a fun race to watch.
> 
> Doug K.





Adam B said:


> I think the children's parents should marshal this race, lol


That is exactly the plan, Adam. 

We felt it was important for the children to have a good experience at the Champs, but having them marshal the next heat brings up concerns for their safety and their ability to marshal effectively, therefore, the parents are going to be responsible for manning all the marshaling stations. 

The kids will be running 12th stock, so if you have a child that is interested in this, $40 for their entry as long as it is accompanied by their parents' or guardian's entry.

So far I believe we have 4 for the class. All children will get a trophy. Send an email to [email protected] to express your interest and we will get your child added as soon as possible because we have to order the trophies. I don't want a kid left out, or without a trophy because we adults didn't get things set up in time...


-Sean


----------



## MPSpeed (Dec 29, 2012)

*novice 1/12*

I will get raymond signed up tonight,should be a good time.ive been telling him for a while what its like at a big race. as for marshalling, fully agree, i will be out there for him. :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Sent entry in for vta and WGT this morning


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

More entries in!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

TangTester said:


> Sent entry in for vta and WGT this morning





Mike Peterson said:


> More entries in!


 Got it!

-Sean


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I still need to sign up.....


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> I still need to sign up.....


Do you have your room booked?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sg1 said:


> I still need to sign up.....





CarbonJoe said:


> Do you have your room booked?


Mr. Sydor said his door is always open... I assume that meant to his hotel room? 

-Sean


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CarbonJoe said:


> Do you have your room booked?


I thought we were "sharing" a room...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

sg1 said:


> I thought we were "sharing" a room...






 

...it's a Boy Dance Party!!


-Sean


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok I just threw up in my mouth. Thanks.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

DougK said:


> Ok I just threw up in my mouth. Thanks.


You know you rewound it for the "shake that sack" part, over and over...

-Sean


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Well folks, if you thought you missed out on the 2013 U.S. Indoor Champs, you haven't. MWGS committe persons were in Cleveland on Tuesday scouting the location and did some negotiation. So the hotel threw us a bone and said they will honor the USO discount code until Monday 11/25, which is simply amazing. 


So, if you wanted to go and were bummed that you missed out, here's your chance! Sign up by sending a Paypal payment to [email protected] with your details, book that hotel (link on the first post of this thread), and see what happens over a 3 day period in a hotel full of dudes racing RC cars...

We'll see you there!

-Sean


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Just one week away from "Sydor Slam 13'....Dagger's revenge!"

It will be epic!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Couple more days.... *

A few things to update:
Carpet arrives TODAY in Strongsville
$3K in wood gets delivered TOMORROW in Strongsville

Starting tomorrow morning, a whole bunch of GREAT PEOPLE (workers) from all over will be busy building a floor, covering tables, setting chairs, setting up computer/ PA systems, vacuuming, sweating, vacuuming.......all to make this race come together for black Friday's start. Let's make this a fun event!

Scheduling has been set to allow for "social time" off-site after the days' races, as well as breakfast & lunch will be available in the ballroom - so noone needs to warm the car up and bring back stuff for either meal.
Stay warm, stay put, stay Holiday Inn for Thanksgiving:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

3 days till 185 dudes pile into Bill Sydors........:thumbsup:









Room.......


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

The track has landed...

-Sean


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey, anyone have Bill's room number yet?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

What time on Friday does the pits open and when does practice start? Thanks


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

TangTester said:


> What time on Friday does the pits open and when does practice start? Thanks


doors open at 7am w/ open/controlled practice. the flier is on the 1st page w/ the schedule.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Mike Peterson said:


> Hey, anyone have Bill's room number yet?


69 I'd presume?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## t4racer2.0 (Nov 15, 2007)

Is there bleachers to sit and watch the races and also what entrance would i come in to watch?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I want so bad to dope my tires and lay down two black streaks.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Had a great time, thanks to all for there effort. Jake cant wait for the next race.

Doug K.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Where to begin? First congrats to all the winners. The competition was insane, and top drivers from all over came out to play. Hopefully one day I will be a contender and not a speed bump.

It is always great seeing friends I only get to see a few times a year, and even better making new friends. I would like to thank my old and new friends for their help, tips, advice, and spare parts this weekend. I thought my weekend ended twice Saturday and people stepped up, one giving away the only spare they had, and the other opening a brand new kit for my part. That's just awesome, and we are lucky to have people like that in this hobby, sport, whatever you want to call it. I started to type out specific people and the list is way too long. So if your name was on the entry list, thank you!

Ken, John, and Sean did a great job on this event. Many were wondering how it would be and there was talk of people thinking it may not happen. Let me say last year was my first champs and I really didn't know what to expect. With all due respect to Ian & Joe, this year seemed to go a lot smoother. There was a major track repair done in a timely manner, and misc other issues that were addressed and corrected if they felt it needed to be. There were issues with missed laps and radio hits by some, but I don't think they, or anybody else could have seen that or prevented it. I am looking forward to next years event.

Thanks to those that helped with the track build, NORCAR for the hobby shop support, and all the other behind the scenes people.

Of course an event like this couldn't have happened without the help from sponsors. So a very big thank you to them as well.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Awesome, simply Awesome event! Great job guys! All that helped make this happen, thank you. Mr. Peoples, Mr. Bushnell, Mr. Miller, The gate crew, the beaver crew, and so on….Thanks for a wonderful race, and a great weekend. I cannot wait for next year! Everything was smooth a silk, and any issues were handled quickly and quietly. Great time in the pits, great time on the track super job guys!
Congrats to all the winners, Congrats to everyone who even sniffed an A main spot, as once again it seems to be “getting tighter” at the top! Lots of talent at this race can’t wait for next year! Let’s get that setup so I can get my room!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Knowing a little bit about how this race came to be, this race turned out fantastic. Now with a year to plan it will be even better and have a chance to grow.
This is a very serious race event and to hear how much fun the racers had as they cheered on the other racers on during the mains was priceless. It is why we do this. I tell my wife that this is my "Cheers" (cue the theme song).


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Are the main rundowns posted anywhere on the net?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Are the main rundowns posted anywhere on the net?


http://www.rc50.com/results/2013cleveland/


----------

